# Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?



## Imbeck2514 (20. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

jeden Tag schaue ich mir die Webcam aus dem Kommunalhafen in Heiligenhafen an. Was mich wundert, ist das der Seeteufel fast immer im Hafen liegt. Fährt das Schiff nicht mehr?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

soweit ich weis fährt das Schiff noch war letzte woche mal ausgelaufen aber stimmt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen liegt immer nur am selben Platz.


----------



## Waldima (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

@ Imbeck2514

MS "Seeteufel" ist noch nicht außer Dienst gestellt. Allerdings stechen immer weniger Angler von Heiligenhafen aus in See. Von Laboe bekommst Du bei häufig kürzeren Anfahrtszeiten zu den Fischgründen, schnelleren Angelkuttern und längerer Fahrtdauer insgesamt (also längerer Angelzeit aus gleich drei Gründen) mehr geboten. Dafür zahlen viele Angler gerne einen Euro mehr als in Heiligenhafen, wenn Du einmal vom Fahrpreis in Höhe von 23 Euro von MS "Klaus-Peter" absiehst. Auch von Eckernförde kannst Du für 27 Euro mit MS "Simone" 10 Stunden in See stechen und meist gute Fangerfolge erzielen, wenn Claus Lutz selbst am Ruder steht. Wer noch von Heiligenhafen für 28 Euro fährt, sucht sich seinen Kutter sehr gezielt aus, und im Rahmen dieser Überlegungen kommen immer weniger Angler zu dem Schluß, dass sie auf dem MS "Seeteufel" optimal aufgehoben sind. Die Heiligenhafener Flotte hat sich seit den 1980er Jahren wie viele andere Angelkutterflotten an der westdeutschen Ostseeküste aus verschiedenen Gründen stark dezimiert. In Heiligenhafen ist das Kuttersterben nach meiner Wahrnehmung jedoch am größten. Wie in 1999 bereits die Kapitäne des MS "Hecht 6" und in 2005 des MS "Südwind 1" wegen Anglermangel  aufgeben mussten, trifft es nun möglicherweise Manfred Much mit MS "Seeteufel". Es gibt aber auch heute noch Heiligenhafener Kutter, die tendenziell gut besucht sind, und Schiffe, die öfter im Hafen liegen als andere. Für beides gibt es Gründe. 

Andererseits muß auch trotz längerer Liegezeiten ein Überleben möglich sein, wie das Vorjahr beweist. Das MS "Ostpreussen 1" lag ca. 5 Wochen unfreiwillig wegen eines Maschinenschadens am Kai, und die Reederei existiert heute noch. 

Thomas Deutsch gibt in den letzten Jahren ca. sechs Wochen 
Werftliegezeit im Jahr an und kann offensichtlich auch existieren. Auch in diesen beiden genannten Fällen kommen noch ausgefallene Fahrten wegen Starkwinden und mangelnder Beteiligung hinzu.

Gruß,

Waldima #h


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

gut wobei gesagt werden muss das die MS Einigkeit meiner meinung nach auch der besste Kutter in Heilignehafen ist und so sehr oft bis auf den letzten Platz ausgebucht ist. Und die Crew ist einfach top Thomas gibt sich immer mühe und sucht den Fisch. Wolfgang ist immer für ein Schwätzchen zu haben und gibt tipps und ist immer mit dem Gaff zur stelle wenn er gebraucht wird deswegen fahr ich von Heiligenhafen nur mit der Einigkeit raus weil da einfach alles stimmt.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*



Franky D schrieb:


> gut wobei gesagt werden muss das die MS Einigkeit meiner meinung nach auch der besste Kutter in Heilignehafen ist und so sehr oft bis auf den letzten Platz ausgebucht ist. Und die Crew ist einfach top Thomas gibt sich immer mühe und sucht den Fisch. Wolfgang ist immer für ein Schwätzchen zu haben und gibt tipps und ist immer mit dem Gaff zur stelle wenn er gebraucht wird deswegen fahr ich von Heiligenhafen nur mit der Einigkeit raus weil da einfach alles stimmt.



perfect posting ::::: :vik::m


----------



## BennyO (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Laut Plan fährt sie jeden Tag noch.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Waldima (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

@ BennyO

Was für einen Plan meist Du?


----------



## chris13 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Pläne?!


----------



## Andy Antitackle (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Macht mir mal keine Angst,

Wenn von Heiligenhafen, dann nur mit Manni. Das ist mein Stammkutter. Geht Ihr man alle auf die Einigkeit, dann habe ich mehr Platz und Mühe gibt sich Manni garantiert genausoviel wie andere auch. Aüßerdem haben die anderen Kutter keine Gitti an Board und die ist schon die halbe Ausfahrt wert.

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## hornijäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

jo andy da hast du recht wenn schon heiligenhafen dann nur mit manni und der teufel


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

ne gitti nicht! aber dafür ne claudia:vik:
ich persönlich bevorzuge da die karoline! ist ansichtssache! jeder hat seinen lieblingskutter! es werden bestimmt noch mehr kapitäne ihre kutter an die kette legen müssen wenn sie nicht grundlegend was ändern was den service betrifft. wenn ich morgens an board komme und nur schlecht gelaunte gesichter sehe, ein brötchen vorgeklatscht bekomme und mittags maggi mit wasser essen soll (übertrieben dargestellt), dann überlege ich mir zweimal ob ich wiederkomme oder nicht. wie gesagt, jeder hat seinen stammkudder und jeder hat eine eigene einstellung zu  freundlichkeit, hilfsbereitschaft und service/komfort an board.  aber wenn ich aus süddeutschland  tausend und mehr kilometer hin und zurückfahren müsste, dann auf einen kudder kommen würde und  wie ne nummer abgefertigt werde, dann  hätte ich keinen  bock mehr!  hinzu kommt natürlich das deutlich weniger leute  zum  angeln fahren, weil es ja nunmal auch nicht das günstigste hobby ist. und dann überlegt man sich natürlich wo man für sein geld am meisten bekommt. sei es nun in hh oder kiel oder sonstwo!


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Also auf der webcam konnte man sehen das die Seeteufel heute drausen war also scheint sie noch zu fahren.


----------



## eiswerner (23. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Also ich gebe djoerni vollkommen Recht wenn wir so weit aus dem Süden kommen und der Service ist nicht OK, Überlegt man sich 2 mal ob man das wieder macht, auch das allgemeine (Suchen der Fische wenn man gerade über einem Fischschwarm war und ihn nicht mehr findet mit den Geräten der Kutter find ich Beschissen)
Da braucht man sich nicht Wundern dass die Kutter immer Leerer werden.
Ich sag nur selber Schuld dass weniger geht!!!!!


----------



## Waldima (2. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Entwarnung für alle um das MS "Seeteufel" Besorgten.

Jetzt, da die Laichdorschangelei weitestgehend abgeschlossen zu sein scheint und die Sonne allmählich höher steht, kommen offensichtlich wieder mehr Angler nach Heiligenhafen. In den letzten Tagen haben sämtliche Kutter zur Angelfahrt abgelegt, soweit über Webcam erkennbar.

Gruß,

Waldima #h


----------



## grobro (3. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Zur Hecht VI ist zu sagen, der Kutter hat nicht 1999 sondern erst 2004 aufgegeben.
Außerdem wurde, im Jahr 2000 die MS Christa nach Wismar zu Ziemer Seetouristik verkauft.

Das waren noch Zeiten wo Anton Rades am Ruder stand bevor er in die USA gegangen ist. Damals war Jens Bootsmann, er steht heute bei der Monika am Ruder und hat diese wiederrum von Gerd Häfner übernommen. Damals war die Christa der Kutter für Dorsch, was viele heute mit der Einigkeit verbinden.

Naja, so kann man noch viel mehr erzählen. Gestern Abend gabs übrigends nen coolen Bericht über einen Dorschkutter in Burgstaaken auf 3 SAT.
Hats jemand gesehen!?


----------



## Waldima (3. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*



grobro schrieb:


> Zur Hecht VI ist zu sagen, der Kutter hat nicht 1999 sondern erst 2004 aufgegeben.
> Außerdem wurde, im Jahr 2000 die MS Christa nach Wismar zu Ziemer Seetouristik verkauft.
> 
> Das waren noch Zeiten wo Anton Rades am Ruder stand bevor er in die USA gegangen ist. Damals war Jens Bootsmann, er steht heute bei der Monika am Ruder und hat diese wiederrum von Gerd Häfner übernommen. Damals war die Christa der Kutter für Dorsch, was viele heute mit der Einigkeit verbinden.
> ...


 
@ grobro

Uwe Lademacher ist mit seinem MS "Hecht 6" zuletzt im Sommer 1999 zu einer Hochseeangelfahrt ausgelaufen. Einen anderen Besitzer hat das Schiff danach nicht mehr gehabt. Noch Jahre später war auf dem Schiff die Werbetafel der Reederei Lademacher angebracht. Möglicherweise steht dieses Schild heute noch auf dem Kutter.
Das MS "Christa" wurde nach Rades Verkauf noch ein Jahr von Reederei Willi Lüdtke (MS "Südwind") betrieben.
Auf weitere Kutterabgänge in Heiligenhafen will ich gar nicht eingehen, weil sie schon sehr weit zurückliegen (MS "Hai I", "Hai II", "Hai III",  "Hornhecht", "Lapaloma", "Nickelswalde" , "Klar Kimming I" usw.)

Gruß, Waldima #h


----------



## muz660socke (4. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*



grobro schrieb:


> Zur Hecht VI ist zu sagen, der Kutter hat nicht 1999 sondern erst 2004 aufgegeben.
> Außerdem wurde, im Jahr 2000 die MS Christa nach Wismar zu Ziemer Seetouristik verkauft.
> 
> Das waren noch Zeiten wo Anton Rades am Ruder stand bevor er in die USA gegangen ist. Damals war Jens Bootsmann, er steht heute bei der Monika am Ruder und hat diese wiederrum von Gerd Häfner übernommen. Damals war die Christa der Kutter für Dorsch, was viele heute mit der Einigkeit verbinden.
> ...



Ich glaube, der gute Mann heißt Franz Rades und hat nach einer Pause die My Merle aufgebaut, welche er von 1999 - 2006 betrieben hat. Die Merle wurde 2006 verkauft und Franz ist im wohlverdienten  Ruhestand.
Waren das schöne Zeiten auf seinem Dampfer.|rolleyes
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Waldima (4. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

@muz660socke

Anton Rades ist der Neffe von Franz Rades, dem das MS "Christa" ursprünglich gehörte. Franz Rades hat Anfang der 90er Jahre das MS "Christa" an Anton verkauft und selbst die "Merle" bereedert. Anton Rades ist Ende der 90er tatsächlich in die USA gegangen. Er hat von dort per E-Mail sogar mal einen Gruß ins Gästebuch der Reederei Ziemer gestellt, unter deren Flagge das MS "Christa" heute fährt.

Gruß, Waldima #h


----------



## muz660socke (4. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*



Waldima schrieb:


> @muz660socke
> 
> Anton Rades ist der Neffe von Franz Rades, dem das MS "Christa" ursprünglich gehörte. Franz Rades hat Anfang der 90er Jahre das MS "Christa" an Anton verkauft und selbst die "Merle" bereedert. Anton Rades ist Ende der 90er tatsächlich in die USA gegangen. Er hat von dort per E-Mail sogar mal einen Gruß ins Gästebuch der Reederei Ziemer gestellt, unter deren Flagge das MS "Christa" heute fährt.
> 
> Gruß, Waldima #h


Hallo Wladima
Franz hat mir erzählt, das er die Christa gefahren hat und er der Eigner war. Aber was soll`s, ist sowieso Geschichte.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## baltic25 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Waldima hat Recht.....


----------



## muz660socke (4. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Waldima hat Recht.....


Ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen. )
Aber eins steht fest, mit Franz zu fahren, war eine wahre Freude.
In diesem Sinne, Gruß Gerd   #6


----------



## baltic25 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist mit der MS Seeteufel los?*

Das stimmt ,jetzt hast du recht


----------

